# Lets all say another prayer



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

This is a projection for now . But the landfall area
on Sat at 2PM is right on top of me. The shutters will be going up tomorrow and the supplies will be ready to hit the road. Hopefully there will be something to come back to . Say a prayer for all that might get effected by this one.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Dude*

Batten down the hatches! Stay safe and make sure you are ready my friend! I will be down in a couple weeks. See ya then!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man I hope that is wrong! Stay safe and lets hope it weakens.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

> Say a prayer for all that might get effected by this one.


Will do, Koz.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I,m with you Koz. 
I just put the shutters up and cleaned off the patio pool deck , and cleaned out the back of the pick up.
I,m going to Canada on vacation in the morning.
I hope I have a home to come back to next week.
Good luck and God Bless to all.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You know you're always welcome to come stay up here. Then again, some computer models have that sucker coming ashore between Savannah and Jacksonville. One guy I know who is a local TV meteorologist told me we might be the bullseye.  

Anyways, I'm packing a couple bags and will be prepared to book it out of here if that hurrican comes anywhere near me. If it was a Cat. 1 or 2, I'd stay here but not a possible 5!

Koz, be safe and if you need anything, you have my cell number.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Our winter home is in Tampa Bay, so we're holding our breath again. I know it's hurricane season, but enough is enough. Be safe gang!


----------



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

Praying for this one to hook a big right turn toward Iceland. Hitting shore and driftin up the coast will be awful.

Florida's been pounded. The rivers along the Carolina coast are full. They're still making repairs at Ocracoke. Richmond VA got 12 inches of rain this week. Gaston wet everybody on the coast up to New England.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To all in the path*

of the next hurricane; stay safe and don't take any chance. I will be thinking about you all.


----------



## Eugene Grewats (Dec 15, 2003)

*weather watcher*

I have watched the progess of the storm since it developed. I pray that it keeps on a W,NW, direction as it is on now.Do you have enough POLISH pop,to carry you through the storm?
Eugene


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

good luck again.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Well all don't know when I will be back on line or even have a home to come back to . It dosn't look good at this time and Mandatory Evac Thurs at 2 pm of all Barrier Island areas. Got the Crew and supplies together and waiting for the report in the AM to see which way to travel. Wish us all luck . Take care and hope to talk to you all soon I hope.

Thanks you all for you thoughts and prayers.

Hopefully not the last post .


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You and Kris take care! Check in when things get settled down. See you in two weeks!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

OK Koz, do your half day and get out while the getun's good.Welcome to the worlds largest traffic jam.  
I'm on my way fishin.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Be safe Koz!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Wizard of Koz,

Consider it done ! FYI, my wife & kids are in Cape Coral right now visiting her folks (including P&S brother Jighead) and sheltering in place  

God Bless,

`bucket


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Shutters up*

Take care, Koz. As with Charley, I have my shutters up so that should steer the storm elsewhere. I'd hate to think that those nine hours of work were wasted! Either way, I'm already in South Carolina, so the family is out of harms way. We'll see if the same is true for our residences. I'm glad we left early and beat the traffic jams and gas lines. 

Now we just wait and see. It's out of our hands now...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*God Bless*

and hope eveyone is OK.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Good luck KOZ--have taken the puppies and run to Orlando. Can pretty much kiss my house/property goodbye, same for your bosses. Too bad they didn't already sell. 

I expect we will lose everything--but it has been an icredible 3 year run in paradise for a boy from Michigan.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

good luck to all in fl 
were all praying for ya 
so be safe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Prayers*

Good luck!!!!
I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My prayers go out to you folks in Flordia. Stay safe, property can be replaced, you can't.

Catman.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*"It's the size of Texas..." - NHC/NOAA*

Someone I spoke with a few days ago described this as "about the size of the entire state of Texas":

- http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap040903.html

- http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml


...hard to imagine, but looking at that, you don't have to.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Alright, how are you central/southeastern FL guys doin'?

I know is weakened considerably, but some of the reports I've seen from WPB and Daytona were pretty hairy.

We're just starting to feel the effects tonight. I just got back from a friends place and it was blowing pretty good out there. I was surprised--it was moving my truck around.

I guess we've got sustained winds about 25mph, with gusts up to 41 as of 2:30 in the morning. Things are supposed to get bad in the morning and peak out tomorrow late afternoon. 40-60mph with gusts over 60.

Hopefully they'll cancel classes on Tuesday!

In all seriousness, hope you guys are all safe.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Indialantic damage*

I'm still out-of-state, but the reports I've seen look like Indialantic took a hard hit; Local hotels damaged and local beachside eateries hit hard too. Still no gas to be found and no power to pump the gas anyway. I guess I'll hang out here until things are restored a bit. And at the rate that Hurricane Ivan is approaching, I hope I can get back and fix damage before we get hit again!

Here we go again...


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

My prayers are with you my friend,I hope all is well when you return home.
Stuck


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks to all on this thread for prayers and best wishes . The gear survived.  And hope all is well with other members as well.


----------

